# Install 8.0



## f7serra (Jan 27, 2012)

How do I get FreeBSD version 7.4 or 8.0 installation to recognize in a contralateral perc H200 - DELL computer, the system does not support this controller.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.0 went End-of-Life in November 2011.

Try a more recent version like 8.2 or 9.0.


----------



## fonz (Jan 28, 2012)

f7serra said:
			
		

> the system does not support this controller.


You _might_ be able to backport driver support from a more recent version of FreeBSD (if there is any such support), but if you go down that road you sure shouldn't expect an easy ride.

Fonz


----------

